# Myrtle



## miller (Jul 28, 2009)

Myrtle the Turtle! Our 'new' camper, a recent upgrade from a Mitsubishi Delica L300. Currently undergoing engine and gearbox service in readiness for a few weeks on the continent. Citroen C25 1.9D, 86k miles on the clock and a refurbished interior. Dry as a bone and sooooo cosy


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks nice - not too big, one of "my" club members has one.


----------



## yozz (Jul 30, 2009)

A fine name for a motorhome


----------



## miller (Jul 30, 2009)

Yup, it was the previous owners name for it, and we all know you cant change their names!

Its currently getting prepped for a few weeks in Europe 

Mike


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jul 30, 2009)

Myrtle Miller,

                        Does have a nice 'ring' to it.


----------



## lenny (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice looking van,Miller,very similar to mine(Compass Drifter) although sadly mine has,nt got a name, any suggestions


----------



## miller (Jul 30, 2009)

lenny said:


> Nice looking van,Miller,very similar to mine(Compass Drifter) although sadly mine has,nt got a name, any suggestions



post a pic and im sure we can suggest a few names!


----------



## miller (Jul 30, 2009)

oh and anyone any ideas where id get replacement 'Capri' stickers and stripes? Im in Notts.


----------



## lenny (Jul 30, 2009)

miller said:


> post a pic and im sure we can suggest a few names!



Her she is Miller, well, I think It,s a "She"


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jul 31, 2009)

miller said:


> oh and anyone any ideas where id get replacement 'Capri' stickers and stripes? Im in Notts.



  I'm sure any sign maker could knock you up a set of decals, let your fingers do the walking. Showing my age now eh?


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 31, 2009)

it's dressed in blue so it must be a boy but i suppose  it could be butch


----------



## daisyroots (Jul 31, 2009)

She's as lovely as her name!Ive got a Daisy- i couldn't believe her previous owners hadn't named her! they have personalities too!


----------



## miller (Jul 31, 2009)

lenny said:


> Her she is Miller, well, I think It,s a "She"



yes looks similar 

name wise....def a 'she'


----------



## Yogihughes (Jul 31, 2009)

How about "Sally" from Sooth Shields as a name?


----------



## lenny (Jul 31, 2009)

*Sally, Pride of our Alley*

You,ve talked me int it New Rover *SALLY* it is

Remember the 1970s Opportunity Knocks winner,Gerrie Monroe sang Sally and he was a South Shields lad

Just to remind you

YouTube - Gerry Monroe - Sally-Pride Of Our Alley

They dont make them like that anymore


----------



## Yogihughes (Jul 31, 2009)

Good for you Lenny, and I hope you "Sally forth" in her for many a year.
Happy travelling!!!!!!!!


----------



## Telstar (Jul 31, 2009)

looks nice and cosy miller.  I was going to say Lenny will be after the go faster front spoiler, but he obviously missed it.  Sally looks naked without one

Should keep going for many years to come.

Jon


----------



## LaughingHeart (Aug 1, 2009)

Regardless of the name put on the front, That there bus is a 'Talbot'! Mine is a smaller van type with a pop up top and has the 'T' badge where yours has the Citroen stripes. They come under many names, but a 'Talbot' it is! It all started with 'Rootes Group' in Maidstone, Kent. It later became "hillman', makers of the famous 'Husky' and models such as, Minx, Imp, Horizon, Avenger and so on! It became 'Talbot' about half way through the 80s when we saw the 'Avenger' suddenly change its make and the Talbot Express van came on the scene. 'Peugeot' stepped in and the dear old 'Express' van started sprouting camper bodies being sold under different names. The Citroen being one of them, Fiat another etc.
  Here endeth the lesson!
Paol.


----------



## jogguk (Aug 1, 2009)

LaughingHeart said:


> Regardless of the name put on the front, That there bus is a 'Talbot'! Mine is a smaller van type with a pop up top and has the 'T' badge where yours has the Citroen stripes. They come under many names, but a 'Talbot' it is! It all started with 'Rootes Group' in Maidstone, Kent. It later became "hillman', makers of the famous 'Husky' and models such as, Minx, Imp, Horizon, Avenger and so on! It became 'Talbot' about half way through the 80s when we saw the 'Avenger' suddenly change its make and the Talbot Express van came on the scene. 'Peugeot' stepped in and the dear old 'Express' van started sprouting camper bodies being sold under different names. The Citroen being one of them, Fiat another etc.
> Here endeth the lesson!
> Paol.



You missed out: Sunbeam Rapier and the sporty version H120, Stiletto (a faster Imp), Lotus Talbot/Sunbeam (even faster!). Rootes taken over Simca and commer & Dodge.... and back to Chrysler where they started

John


----------



## Randonneur (Aug 1, 2009)

I had two Hillman wimps and two Talbot Horizons over the years. Those Horizons were famous for their tappet rattle along with the Talbot Alpines, I don't think they ever figured out how make them quiet. Anyone remember the economy gauge they used to have on the Horizons??, if you kept the needle in the green zone you were supposed to be driving it at its most economical. Front wheel drive and no power steering - them were the days!!!


----------



## LaughingHeart (Aug 2, 2009)

Myrtle and Sally....sounds like two customers at the Rovers Return!
Paol. [with neck stuck out!]


----------

